# Stop tying loops in your extension cords



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

if you're looping up your extension cords and cinching them on themselves to hang them up, you're doing it wrong. 

you'll never again get that cord to lay long and flat along the ground. and the longer they hang - all bunched up like that - the worse it'll be 

you think youre clever pulling this dumb ****? youre wrong


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Leaning lumber up against the window is a bad idea also.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

And running with scissors!


----------



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

this is my biggest professional pet peeve. i've seen otherwise competent and talented guys do this and i just cant understand why 

ruins it completely


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

It's how climbing ropes are done. Or at least very similar. Your picture looks like it may all be in a circle before they cinched it. Climbing ropes you do a lay to alternating sides before you cinch.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

DragnUp said:


> this is my biggest professional pet peeve. i've seen otherwise competent and talented guys do this and i just cant understand why
> 
> ruins it completely


Just about every lineman ties their ropes the same way.
Thats a better way than this mess


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see cords done like that after pic, but don’t understand the benefit. Mine looks something like the before pic.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

DragnUp said:


> you think youre clever pulling this dumb ****? youre wrong


 Sounds like you just need a longer cord, eh bud?

If the cord is really that stiff it might be time to throw it in the trash. Even when it's -40 they loosen up and lay flat unless it's a 15 year old cord with a dry-rotting outer jacket.


> this is my biggest professional pet peeve. i've seen otherwise competent and talented guys do this and i just cant understand why


Almost as bad as those guys using left handed screw drivers.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone who's ever worked in sound recording or reinforcement feels STRONGLY about the correct and incorrect ways to wrap cables.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Who uses cords any longer?. Thanks for the timely information. I will keep it next to my Qualude collection and bell bottoms stored in the cedar box in the hallway..................


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mostly cordless these days, but I have a multitude of uses for that messy 100 ft cord I carry around.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shore Power...............


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dspiffy said:


> Anyone who's ever worked in sound recording or reinforcement feels STRONGLY about the correct and incorrect ways to wrap cables.


Roadie wrap, or over-under.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> Roadie wrap, or over-under.


This.  Winding the cord around your elbow and thumb is far more amateur hour than taping up your wire nuts. 

I take the over and under method, but stack it in a five gallon bucket, this is pretty much the only civilized way to keep a long extension cord. It will pay out tangle free no drag every time, the slack stays in the bucket. 

Also spend a little extra and either buy or make SOOW extension cords, tough as nails and much less memory than regular extension cords.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> Also spend a little extra and either buy or make SOOW extension cords, tough as nails and much less memory than regular extension cords.


I have a bunch of cords made up with SJ. Not only tougher, they stay flexible even at -30 !
They seem to naturally not get tangled, even if someone doesn't roll them up properly.
_edit_... And pay a bit extra and get good cord ends too, these ones are awesome








Straight Blade Devices, Male Plug, Valise Series, Industrial/Commercial Grade, Straight, 2-Pole 3-Wire Grounding, 15A 125V, 5-15P, Yellow, Single Pack | HBL5965VY | Wiring Device - Kellems


Straight Blade Devices, Male Plug, Valise Series, Industrial/Commercial Grade, Straight, 2-Pole 3-Wire Grounding, 15A 125V, 5-15P, Yellow, Single Pack.




www.hubbell.com





I'll have to try your bucket trick too


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

haha I always wrap around my elbow and as the cord came in I got all the twisting out. It may be amateurish but I never had issues with it. This is how it comes from the manufacturer


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

for really long cords and working outside
i dont roll it on my elbow, i wind it in very large loops (about a 2ft diameter) without a twist (this causes it to want to figure eight, which is fine)
to unwind all of it, i take off a cpl loops to start and then throw the rest, normally no tangles
i dont even keep a long cord on my truck any more, but i do bring it if i plan to use corded tools on a large job where battery tools would get too hot in continuous use

for working inside i use a short cord, roll it on my elbow and dont worry about tangles, just throw a cpl counter twists in it after i unroll it, all good
i very seldom use it either, but it stays on the truck just in case


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> haha I always wrap around my elbow and as the cord came in I got all the twisting out. It may be amateurish but I never had issues with it. This is how it comes from the manufacturer





Almost Retired said:


> for working inside i use a short cord, roll it on my elbow and dont worry about tangles, just throw a cpl counter twists in it after i unroll it, all good
> i very seldom use it either, but it stays on the truck just in case


I can allow this kind of thing from the nine year old girl working with a gun to her head who coiled up the cord in some chinese sweatshop. You guys, I can't. Stop this madness at once.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

DragnUp said:


> if you're looping up your extension cords and cinching them on themselves to hang them up, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> you'll never again get that cord to lay long and flat along the ground. and the longer they hang - all bunched up like that - the worse it'll be
> 
> you think youre clever pulling this dumb ****? youre wrong


If you buy good cords the pictured wrap is not an issue. Proper way is to fold cord in half, than holding on to both plug and receptacle end, roll it up in long loops than loop through itself solves two issues. 1) hangs easily and stays bundled. 2) to unroll cord simply unloop and toss and cord will undo itself.
Talk about dumb...is rolling up with elbow. I have been doing above procedure for 30 years.
It is how I was taught by lineman to roll up rope, except with rope you don't fold in half first


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I wrap mine like Wcord.

My dad and my first boss made me do this, so it just stuck. The benefits are that it’s way easier to throw in the van and not have to worry about it tangling up. And it takes up less space.

But teaching others to do it is difficult.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MHElectric said:


> I wrap mine like Wcord.
> 
> My dad and my first boss made me do this, so it just stuck. The benefits are that it’s way easier to throw in the van and not have to worry about it tangling up. And it takes up less space.
> 
> But teaching others to do it is difficult.


if you are just throwing it in the van, are you also throwing stuff on top of it? getting nicks?
if i go to the trouble to roll it up, i am going to hang it or put it where i can make sure nothing goes on top of it


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Don’t stick your nutz in a vise.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> if you are just throwing it in the van, are you also throwing stuff on top of it? getting nicks?
> if i go to the trouble to roll it up, i am going to hang it or put it where i can make sure nothing goes on top of it


Nicks are ok now that we have AFCI's to protect us lol.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

My cords *LOOK* like a standard cord rolled up and I use one of those clips that goes around the cord that look like a hand cuff. HOWEVER when I roll it up I do one loop overhand and the next under hand. You can lay the cord on the ground, grab one end and just walk with it. It unrolls perfect, no knots, doesn't tangle, no sharp bends. I also do this with the garden hoses at home. I do it so fast most people dont even notice I'm rolling it up different.

EDIT: I do it just like this video.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I roll mine in a nice loop and zip tie the ends on top.
You plug one end in and you have to walk to were your working so it lays out all by itself.

Oh ya, ground right and trim screws vertical.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Wirenuting said:


> I roll mine in a nice loop and zip tie the ends on top.
> You plug one end in and you have to walk to were your working so it lays out all by itself.
> 
> Oh ya, ground right and trim screws vertical.


Plug the ends together. Less chance of snags.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought extension cords were single use only? I just throw them away and buy a new one every time.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> I have a bunch of cords made up with SJ. Not only tougher, they stay flexible even at -30 !
> They seem to naturally not get tangled, even if someone doesn't roll them up properly.
> _edit_... And pay a bit extra and get good cord ends too, these ones are awesome
> 
> ...











Ericson 1610-CG Connector, Perma-Grip, NEMA 5-15R, 2 Pole/3 Wire Straight Blade, 15 Amp, 125V, 1 Phase, Safety Yellow: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Ericson 1610-CG Connector, Perma-Grip, NEMA 5-15R, 2 Pole/3 Wire Straight Blade, 15 Amp, 125V, 1 Phase, Safety Yellow: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com






Forget Hubbell, get Ericson brand. They’re made in Cleveland Ohio (southern Ontario) by Buckeye fans. 
Also they will outlast a couple cords unless ran over by a fork truck.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Switched said:


> I thought extension cords were single use only? I just throw them away and buy a new one every time.


Only if you bought them from the chicken feed store.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I coil my cords in loops that are a full armspan (6'). It helps relax cables that all the other guys have wound up wrong previously.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Only if you bought them from the chicken feed store.


Actually... the chicken feed store does sell extension cords, so there!


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

backstay said:


> And running with scissors!


We had a neighbor kid on the farm behind us who was running with a very sharp arrow... turned out to be a very bad and painful idea.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

MHElectric said:


> I wrap mine like Wcord.
> 
> My dad and my first boss made me do this, so it just stuck. The benefits are that it’s way easier to throw in the van and not have to worry about it tangling up. And it takes up less space.
> 
> But teaching others to do it is difficult.


My first Jman taught us to just wrap it around your right hand and elbow.... has served me well for a very long time.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm a long loop winder (but mine is closer to 5' than 6', tough being a lil guy).

It may not be the correct way, but I have cords that are 25 years old and still in good shape (I have had to replace the ends on them).


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m a long loop winder also. I don’t fold it in half. I start from the female end. This way you plug in the male end and walk it out. Every cord I’ve unwound that was wound up around an arm, was nothing but a knotted mess.

I think it was a carpenter that showed me the right way to roll up a cord.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wcord said:


> Just about every lineman ties their ropes the same way.
> Thats a better way than this mess
> View attachment 167171


The picture on the right is what I do not do. I never saw that way until I moved here. Now I see them done this way and hanging from ladder racks on many trucks. I hate this way. But it is widely used.



macmikeman said:


> Who uses cords any longer?. Thanks for the timely information. I will keep it next to my Qualude collection and bell bottoms stored in the cedar box in the hallway..................


The bell bottoms would work well today. Now the ludes not so much.


splatz said:


> This.  Winding the cord around your elbow and thumb is far more amateur hour than taping up your wire nuts.
> 
> I take the over and under method, but stack it in a five gallon bucket, this is pretty much the only civilized way to keep a long extension cord. It will pay out tangle free no drag every time, the slack stays in the bucket.
> 
> Also spend a little extra and either buy or make SOOW extension cords, tough as nails and much less memory than regular extension cords.


I watched the video above showing the over under method. I roll my cords like this but do not use the over under. I use the same technique with a garden hose or rope. 
I like that bucket idea. Thats how they coil up rope crab fishing. The bucket opens so they can remove it easy. The only issue I see with the bucket is you have to remove the hose to use it?
When I was an apprentice a very old JW I was with taught me how to roll up an air hose. Loop roll and tie it. To this day like the OP i have issue with people that do not roll up anything right.
I am always telling my wife how to roll up the garden hose. And rail against any other method than mine. But I do like your bucket idea. You do have to remove all of it to use it right?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> I watched the video above showing the over under method. I roll my cords like this but do not use the over under. I use the same technique with a garden hose or rope.


The reason for the over and under. Without the over and under, if you grab one end and walk away from the coil, every wrap you peel off is a twist in the cord, and by the time it's all paid out, you have a lot of twist in the cord. 

With the over and under, the twists alternate direction, one clockwise, one counterclockwise, etc., so they cancel. This way it's twist free when you have it all paid out, no matter how many turns in the coil. 

If you lay up the cord in figure eights, that cancels the twists too. Figure eights are not very portable though. They work great when you're pulling from a pile on the ground through a sheave above, very useful for linemen.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

splatz said:


> The reason for the over and under. Without the over and under, if you grab one end and walk away from the coil, every wrap you peel off is a twist in the cord, and by the time it's all paid out, you have a lot of twist in the cord.
> 
> With the over and under, the twists alternate direction, one clockwise, one counterclockwise, etc., so they cancel. This way it's twist free when you have it all paid out, no matter how many turns in the coil.
> 
> If you lay up the cord in figure eights, that cancels the twists too. Figure eights are not very portable though. They work great when you're pulling from a pile on the ground through a sheave above, very useful for linemen.


Well I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. I will have to relearn what I learned almost 50 years ago. But it makes perfect since. I sure could use this trick for the garden hose. Its a pain in the ass to pull out and I am watering almost every day.
How about your bucket idea? Do you have to take it all out of the bucket to use it. Or is it just to hold the cord nice and round?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Well I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. I will have to relearn what I learned almost 50 years ago. But it makes perfect since. I sure could use this trick for the garden hose. Its a pain in the ass to pull out and I am watering almost every day.
> How about your bucket idea? Do you have to take it all out of the bucket to use it. Or is it just to hold the cord nice and round?


I have seen people drill a hole in the side of the bucket near the bottom and let one end out down there but I don't bother. I start with the plug (male) end hanging half way down the outside of the bucket when I start stacking the coil inside. This way I can set the bucket by the receptacle, plug it in, then you can just grab the socket end and walk to where you're working.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> if you are just throwing it in the van, are you also throwing stuff on top of it? getting nicks?
> if i go to the trouble to roll it up, i am going to hang it or put it where i can make sure nothing goes on top of it


Generally, I find a corner to keep them in. But I also buy the heavy duty cords so they can handle some ladders and stuff getting thrown on them.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Who uses cords any longer?. Thanks for the timely information. I will keep it next to my Qualude collection and bell bottoms stored in the cedar box in the hallway..................


My extension cords are stored right next to my two-tone jeans and my Cavaricci’s and the Members Only jacket Made of pleather.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> I have seen people drill a hole in the side of the bucket near the bottom and let one end out down there but I don't bother. I start with the plug (male) end hanging half way down the outside of the bucket when I start stacking the coil inside. This way I can set the bucket by the receptacle, plug it in, then you can just grab the socket end and walk to where you're working.


You're so organized!

Weirdo......


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Huh. I'll have to try the alternating coil method. I've always rolled cords the same way you would coil a rope (I mean a cowboys rope). Just hold it in your hand and roll coils with a flick of the wrist. Works OK except on cheap cords or if somebody on the crew coils in opposite direction than you do (dang southpaws).


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess my extension cord storage is all wrong according to @DragnUp and a lot of other people…

I guess I’ll do my penance over at diy chat room and see you guys when I’m done lol!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I guess my extension cord storage is all wrong according to @DragnUp and a lot of other people…
> 
> I guess I’ll do my penance over at diy chat room and see you guys when I’m done lol!
> 
> View attachment 167205


boy are they going to have a field day!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I still use a corded rotary hammer and that’s about all I use an extension cord for. Oh yeah, I have been known to use it to pull my bucket up onto the roof. 😊


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> I still use a corded rotary hammer and that’s about all I use an extension cord for. Oh yeah, I have been known to use it to pull my bucket up onto the roof. 😊


Back in the 90s, I had a job running GRC conduit from Manhattan to New Jersey through the Amtrak tunnels, and I was given Hilti SDS battery hammer drills because running a generator under the Hudson river is a big no. They worked every bit as good as a corded variety, and if you’ve had occasion to use Milwaukee’s right angle drill with an auger bit through wood… I’d venture to guess that the power and torque on that little beast is even better than I remember the corded versions to be back when I did residential. That sound of a bitch damn near ripped my arm out of its socket more than once.

And considering that most battery chargers are available in a 12 V recharge it in your service van version, I would venture to guess that extension cords are going the way of the dodo bird. The only thing I’ve yet to see a cordless version of so far Are core drills And electric jackhammer’s.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LGLS said:


> The only thing I’ve yet to see a cordless version of so far Are core drills And electric jackhammer’s.


MX FUEL™ Handheld Core Drill Kit with Stand | Milwaukee Tool 
MX FUEL™ Demolition Breaker | Milwaukee Tool


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> MX FUEL™ Handheld Core Drill Kit with Stand | Milwaukee Tool
> MX FUEL™ Demolition Breaker | Milwaukee Tool


Well I suppose it was just a matter of time huh? I would click your links but, I stay out of tool manufacturers websites and the tool stores for a reason.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LGLS said:


> Well I suppose it was just a matter of time huh? I would click your links but, I stay out of tool manufacturers websites and the tool stores for a reason.


Do yourself a favor and never lay hands or even eyes on the Packout stuff. One small parts bin and it will be all over. Luckily they're coming out with a trailer for Packout that you can live in, it's got an M18 TV and microwave.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> Do yourself a favor and never lay hands or even eyes on the Packout stuff. One small parts bin and it will be all over. Luckily they're coming out with a trailer for Packout that you can live in, it's got an M18 TV and microwave.


As it happens, they’re building a new Starbucks behind some barbecue joint here, and I saw both the electricians and the plumbers headed off into the building with their pack outs, and I was moved. But I saw them on display in the Home Depot during the Christmas frenzy… And there but for the grace of God I was able to resist. I’ll stick to my used coffee cans and clear glass jars with the caps screwed under the shelf over my workbench. That goes better with my fuse box!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I still use cords occasionally. Most recently I had a 100' plugged into temporary power on a jobsite to my control panel terminating station. Cord had on of those tri-female ends on it. One for temporary LED lighting as the permanent lighting wasn't up yet. Second for the label maker, third was for the heat gun for the shrink labels. 

Yes, all of those things can be cordless, then I would need 3 chargers plugged in somewhere.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I still use cords occasionally. Most recently I had a 100' plugged into temporary power on a jobsite to my control panel terminating station. Cord had on of those tri-female ends on it. One for temporary LED lighting as the permanent lighting wasn't up yet. Second for the label maker, third was for the heat gun for the shrink labels.
> 
> Yes, all of those things can be cordless, then I would need 3 chargers plugged in somewhere.


needing to recharge batteries as opposed to using corded tools is why i still use a cord on bigger jobs, they are immediately available, the battery take time to charge


----------



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I guess my extension cord storage is all wrong according to @DragnUp and a lot of other people…
> 
> I guess I’ll do my penance over at diy chat room and see you guys when I’m done lol!
> 
> View attachment 167205


this is not too bad. you've got a good 3-1/2-foot figure eight going here, and this cord will survive hanging up this way and probably unravel pretty well.

i'm mostly complaining about tight twists and cinching them up until they'll never unroll straight again. and also hanging them up for years until they're stretched to ****..... 

these things contain COPPER WIRE people - they're not climbing ropes and nobody has time to braid them into some ghey design everytime we load up and move 

and if you're down to only using cordless tools, then god bless you but there's a ton of equipment that comes in corded-only


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

When used in construction, exactly how long does anybody expect to get out of an extension cord anyway?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> When used in construction, exactly how long does anybody expect to get out of an extension cord anyway?


I dunno. Mine was against the wall and under a plywood threshold at the door. It had drywall dust on it as far as I can tell.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

We can get ten new extension cords, phase tape them with the company colors, and the next day nobody can find a cord. It’s like we just throw them into the abyss.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not in construction, and don't keep changing jobsites. Except for the super-handy battery flashlight, drill, and impact driver... corded tools and cords are still the most practical value for me.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> We can get ten new extension cords, phase tape them with the company colors, and the next day nobody can find a cord. It’s like we just throw them into the abyss.


You can get your company name embossed in extension cords.

Funny story. Years ago when I got mine done, I put in a separate order for a pink one with my wife's name for her car at work. Of course they screwed the order up and I have a fluorescent pink cord with my company name on it. I creates a lot of discussion.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

LGLS said:


> When used in construction, exactly how long does anybody expect to get out of an extension cord anyway?


 I have a set of 3 fifty footers, silicone jacketed for use in outdoor extreme cold. They were at a $ premium when I bought them, about 40 years ago and their still in the truck today. When you spend your own money on them, you tend to take better care of them. If someone else is paying the freight, it tends to not matter as much.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> You can get your company name embossed in extension cords.
> 
> Funny story. Years ago when I got mine done, I put in a separate order for a pink one with my wife's name for her car at work. Of course they screwed the order up and I have a fluorescent pink cord with my company name on it. I creates a lot of discussion.


I’d wrap that bitch around me and wear it proudly. You do you.


----------



## CraziFuzzy (Jul 10, 2019)

I use a spool...


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

It’s common practice on some sites to loosely tie a square knot around the plugs when connecting two cords so they don’t accidentally pull apart.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

I do the 6' armspan coils as well.. When I'm at work. My cord at home in the back porch gets me the merit badge for knot tying.

Ive heard the suggestion to tape up sections of cord so it looks like they have been repaired a few times.. helps prevent them from growing legs.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

frankendodge said:


> I do the 6' armspan coils as well.. When I'm at work. My cord at home in the back porch gets me the merit badge for knot tying.
> 
> Ive heard the suggestion to tape up sections of cord so it looks like they have been repaired a few times.. helps prevent them from growing legs.


One of each color to make someone think you are doing assured grounding.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Last job site I was on where I hung temporary lighting and laundry drops, within an hour of powering up there were about 13 to 15 extension cords running into far off rooms and dark places…

And each and every darn one of them was plugged into nothing but a damn phone charger as all the workers were using cordless tools.


----------



## Zap & Tap (Sep 29, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> Ericson 1610-CG Connector, Perma-Grip, NEMA 5-15R, 2 Pole/3 Wire Straight Blade, 15 Amp, 125V, 1 Phase, Safety Yellow: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Ericson 1610-CG Connector, Perma-Grip, NEMA 5-15R, 2 Pole/3 Wire Straight Blade, 15 Amp, 125V, 1 Phase, Safety Yellow: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> ...


I could be wrong, but I am certain that I read somewhere that those cord caps are not allowed on construction sites.


----------



## Zap & Tap (Sep 29, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I guess my extension cord storage is all wrong according to @DragnUp and a lot of other people…
> 
> I guess I’ll do my penance over at diy chat room and see you guys when I’m done lol!
> 
> View attachment 167205


----------



## Zap & Tap (Sep 29, 2020)

Those benders rattling against that shelving unit would absolutely drive me insane.


----------



## 12packofcorona (9 mo ago)

Dennis Alwon said:


> haha I always wrap around my elbow and as the cord came in I got all the twisting out. It may be amateurish but I never had issues with it. This is how it comes from the manufacturer
> 
> View attachment 167178


Ace Hardware? You must have been feeling wealthy!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

12packofcorona said:


> Ace Hardware? You must have been feeling wealthy!


Just a pic from the internet.... I can honestly say I never bought a cord from them. Last time I bought cords was from my supply company but that was many years ago.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Zap & Tap said:


> I could be wrong, but I am certain that I read somewhere that those cord caps are not allowed on construction sites.


It is not that they are not allowed, you can put your own cord caps on the ends of SO cable or you can use the prefabricated cords with molded plugs. What you cannot do is repair a damaged manufactured cord with these cord caps.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> It is not that they are not allowed, you can put your own cord caps on the ends of SO cable or you can use the prefabricated cords with molded plugs. What you cannot do is repair a damaged manufactured cord with these cord caps.


What is the reasoning behind that?


----------



## Matt Hermanson (Jul 18, 2009)

DragnUp said:


> if you're looping up your extension cords and cinching them on themselves to hang them up, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> you'll never again get that cord to lay long and flat along the ground. and the longer they hang - all bunched up like that - the worse it'll be
> 
> you think youre clever pulling this dumb ****? youre wrong


It is only a problem when you clowns buy cheap cords that you think are expensive.

I've been buying from Mil Spec Industries since the 90's.





Wire, Cable and Electrical Products Provider


Serving customers since 1965, Milspec Industries is one of the world's leading providers of wire, cable and related electrical products.




www.milspecind.com





With these it does not matter if it is the coldest day of an Iowa or Minnesota winter or how you wrapped it up, it always remains flexible and useable.

Summary:
Buy better cords that you can get at either big orange or big blue or big green.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Matt Hermanson said:


> It is only a problem when you clowns buy cheap cords that you think are expensive.
> 
> I've been buying from Mil Spec Industries since the 90's.
> 
> ...


 Yeah right. Where's the bucket?








.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

joe-nwt said:


> What is the reasoning behind that?


For general industry, it is permitted to replace cord caps on #14 cords. For construction, it is permitted on #12 cards. I have no idea why the difference, but a safety gut looked that up in the OSHA book for me one time.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> What is the reasoning behind that?


I’m not sure but, I believe it has something to do with it’s a violation of the underwriters laboratory listing of the cord itself to alter the way it was built. You would have to get a plastic injection molding machine and the molds and proper jigs in order to fit new cord caps on it as it was originally designed.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have absolutely no use for this nor a need for it, but I’m gonna buy it anyway. These might make good gifts.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> What is the reasoning behind that?


It’s a UL assembly.DIY ends are a modification. Yep, rolling my eyes.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I like when my cords don't lay flat and have a curly memory in them... it's like a roller coaster ride for the electrons running to my tools!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Zap & Tap said:


> Those benders rattling against that shelving unit would absolutely drive me insane.


The piece of ply wood to the left of the 1/2" bender stops it from hitting the van wall but the 1-1/4" PVC stubs that they're sitting in hold it tight enough to the shelf that they never make any noise.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Zap & Tap said:


> I could be wrong, but I am certain that I read somewhere that those cord caps are not allowed on construction sites.


when we do repairs, we are no longer allowed to replace them on tools either. All repairs of corded tools must go back with a molded cord. If it comes in with one of those repair ends on it or has any damage or tape on the cord, we have to change the whole cord.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

LGLS said:


> It is not that they are not allowed, you can put your own cord caps on the ends of SO cable or you can use the prefabricated cords with molded plugs. What you cannot do is repair a damaged manufactured cord with these cord caps.


Here's an interpretation from OSHA, that says otherwise - 

Whether extension cords may be repaired and returned to use. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration 

You ARE allowed to repair extension cords and power tool cords, as long as you use listed ends.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Grounded-B said:


> Here's an interpretation from OSHA, that says otherwise -
> 
> Whether extension cords may be repaired and returned to use. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> You ARE allowed to repair extension cords and power tool cords, as long as you use listed ends.


Looks like it's not allowed on repaired tools from what I see:


> a repair would have to restore the tool to its "approved" condition in accordance with §1926.403(a). Tools ... are approved as complete factory-produced entities. The approval is for the tool as a whole - its design, capacity, materials and construction. This provision precludes the use of an approved tool if its characteristics are materially altered.


----------



## Electric Bob (Jan 27, 2010)

I have used simple cord reels for years and the cords are still in great shape still and are easily wound and unwound. These are sold in the big box stores for about ten dollars Five dollars when I bought them. No fuss easily reeled in.


----------

